# Paph micranthum v. album



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2010)

What do you all think? I bet you all thought I would never bloom this one! LOL











Staminode closeup 





Inside of pouch





The plant!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

That's excellent! Whose breeding lines? :crazy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Royal Stone of course!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## paphioboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, you're definitely addicted...  I would want that on my bathroom wall too.. hehe


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool work!!!! 
A bit of RR breeding  !? (Roger Rabbit)
Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2010)

May have a little trouble getting it to a show......


----------



## etex (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cool! Nice work!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow. That's pretty cool! Is a Paph urinal in your future??? (Someone posted actual slipper pissers a while back?)


----------



## valenzino (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice work!Good taste.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2010)

The comments - :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: :clap::clap:
The shower - :drool::drool::drool::drool:
fantastic job! now come & bloom mine would ya?


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2010)

That's excellent! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 17, 2010)

Good Work!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Ernie (Sep 17, 2010)

Found it...

http://www.clarkmade.com/urinals.html

There's a micranthum that would work very nice for you!


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 17, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Candace said:


> I want one!


 It will cost you!



Yoyo_Jo said:


> That's excellent! Did you do it yourself?


Yes Jo, My daughter is the artist. She draws out the flower(s) onto the Tiles and I take it from there.


Ernie said:


> Found it...
> 
> http://www.clarkmade.com/urinals.html
> 
> There's a micranthum that would work very nice for you!



Dang Ernie! I need to win the lotto!

Some may remember I posted slippers I made for the bedroom floor, parishii, delenatii, stonei and liemianum?


----------



## John M (Sep 17, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Some may remember I posted slippers I made for the bedroom floor, parishii, delenatii, stonei and liemianum?



Link please?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool -- I see you are growing it wet.


----------



## hardy (Sep 18, 2010)

Very cool decor! :clap::clap::clap:
Thanks for sharing.



Ernie said:


> Found it...
> 
> http://www.clarkmade.com/urinals.html
> 
> There's a micranthum that would work very nice for you!



Cool urinals, my fave is the "Down the Drain" urinal


----------



## Pete (Sep 18, 2010)

awesome


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2010)

John M said:


> Link please?



I actually posted the pics in Rose's Thread " MK 'Heavy Metal'
Here it is http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6177&highlight=tile

As you all can see Rose's hubby is quite talented as well!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 18, 2010)

Too cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 19, 2010)

Really a great job Rick and daughter!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2010)

I am impressed! Not only by the artwork, but with your patience to tackle these tile jobs.
Regal= fit for a king.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

Truly addicted...


----------



## Bolero (Sep 19, 2010)

Interesting replica! I wonder if my wife would allow me to do this.........


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

:clap: very impressive, great job


----------



## chrismende (Sep 20, 2010)

How fun that must have been to create!


----------

